# AAE fast set gel



## Ode1891 (Aug 30, 2006)

I have to see how this stuff holds up, but it applies better than any glue I've tried so far and sets up SUPER fast for a gel. The tip is a pinpoint hole so you don't have to cut a hole, which I always cut too big. :darkbeer:

I've tried a lot of different glues.


----------



## mrp (Oct 13, 2007)

this stuff just rules. with the AAE vanes, which I really like, they really really stick. I mean shoot em through and deer and they stick.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Nov 23, 2007)

agreed, I've had great results with this glue too.


----------



## ecm (Oct 7, 2005)

Works great for inserts too if you're in a hurry. The only thing I don't like is that sometimes the tube won't stop oozing.


----------



## 4-D (Feb 3, 2004)

We have used it for years here at the shop..It is good stuff


----------



## DJ Trout (Dec 12, 2007)

Has anyone tried the AAE fast set glue on Blazer vanes? If so, how did it work out?


----------



## mt-dew07 (Jan 10, 2007)

I tried the AAE Fastset Gel with Blazers....it works fine. In fact, I have tried Fastset gel with feathers, regular bohning 4'' vanes, Duravane Savage (4'') and many others while searching for the best in terms of accuracy. 

I have only been fletching since early 07, and out of the several fletching adhesives I tried; the AAE Fastset gel worked the best for me.


----------



## ArcheryBart (Jan 28, 2005)

I use it for blazers - works great. You will not be able to pull them off with pliers. Bart


----------



## mikea (Apr 29, 2005)

*AAE Fastset*

I tried every glue I heard about. Just a thing with me. that I have to keep trying new stuff. I used AAE and haven't used anything else since. It works great on Blazers as well as any other vane I have tried.


----------



## Will K (Aug 16, 2005)

*Good stuff*

I have used it on blazers with wraps and bare shafts with Maxima hunters, Vapor's and Axis shafts with great luck. It holds up super and is easy to work with.


----------



## MRM (Dec 30, 2007)

I shoot Blazers through a Whisker Biscut in COLD weather and never have had a problem with Vanes/feathers coming off with AAE Fast set Glue. I am impressd with this stuff!


----------

